#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Entendendo o Noise floor e o Sinal

## andreincao

Oi pessoal sempre tenho aprendido por aqui.. agradeço a todos que sempre cooperam em passar a informação.
Minha duvida hoje é para finalizar de vez esse assunto, uma vez que algumas pessoas informam uma coisa e outras, outra coisa.

Qual o valor médio de sinal para o cliente navegar bem ? -70 
Quanto menor melhor ? ou seja se o cliente esta conectando com -30 isso é melhor que -70 ?

O Noise Floor raramente muda.. é o ruida das antenas.. -98 é bom ou ruim ?
Se o Noise Floor for -50 é melhor que -98 ?


Se o sinal do cliente esta medindo com negativo (-) qual o melhor sinal que um cliente pode ter? 100% seria -0 ? ou -100 ?

Como saber qual a medida média para um bom sinal no cliente e na estação ?

Valew gente obrigado

----------


## marcosvales

mesma duvida!

----------


## sphreak

> Oi pessoal sempre tenho aprendido por aqui.. agradeço a todos que sempre cooperam em passar a informação.
> Minha duvida hoje é para finalizar de vez esse assunto, uma vez que algumas pessoas informam uma coisa e outras, outra coisa.
> 
> Qual o valor médio de sinal para o cliente navegar bem ? -70 
> Quanto menor melhor ? ou seja se o cliente esta conectando com -30 isso é melhor que -70 ?
> 
> O Noise Floor raramente muda.. é o ruida das antenas.. -98 é bom ou ruim ?
> Se o Noise Floor for -50 é melhor que -98 ?
> 
> ...


Não amigo... Sinal recebebido quanto MAIOR melhor. Noise Floor ou Ruido ou Nivel de Ruido quanto MENOR melhor.




> Qual o valor médio de sinal para o cliente navegar bem ? -70



O melhor sinal para o cliente navegar é aquele compatível com o MCS necessário a velocidade contratada pelo cliente, variando obviamente pela sensibilidade operacional de cada rádio para o MCS pretendido.

Explicando:

Se você tem dois clientes por exemplo. O cliente A tem sinal recebido de -75dBm e o cliente B tem sinal recebido de -48dBm... Qual cliente tem o melhor sinal?
O cliente B com certeza, pois -48dBm é MAIOR que -75dBm. 

Matemática do primário: -∞<0<+∞ portanto -48dBm maior que -75dBm.




> Se o sinal do cliente esta medindo com negativo (-) qual o melhor sinal que um cliente pode ter? 100% seria -0 ? ou -100 ?
> 
> Como saber qual a medida média para um bom sinal no cliente e na estação ?
> 
> Valew gente obrigado



Primeiro vamos lá... Não existe -0!...

O melhor sinal que o cliente pode receber é o EIRP (soma da potência total irradiada) menos a perda no espaço livre.

Exemplo: Um POP com Rocket M5 com potência regulada em 25dBm e um painel de ganho 17dBi. Então EIRP= 25dBm + 17dBi = 42dBm EIRP....
Reserve este dado para o fim do cálculo.


Perda no espaço livre é dada pela fórmula:

PEL=32,5+20log (distância em KM) + 20log(frequencia MHZ)

Digamos que seu cliente esteja a 5Km e seu AP operando em 5500mhz.

PEL=32.5 + 20log5 + 20log5500
PEL=32.5 + 13.979 + 74.8
PEL=121.2
Arredondando: Perda no espaço livre= 121dBm

Se o melhor sinal recebido é EIRP - PEL então:

EIRP= 42dBm
PEL= 121dBm

42dBm - 121dBm = -79dBm

-79dBm é o melhor sinal teórico possível NO AR para este cliente. Quando é dito NO AR é sem levar em consideração o ganho receptivo da antena cliente e sensibilidade operacional do rádio.

Para o melhor sinal de outros clientes é necessário novo cálculo.



Quanto ao ruído ou noise floor.

Quanto menor melhor. -98dBm é aceitável... -50dBm é muito ruim pois está muito alto... Novamente. -98dBm MENOR que -50dBm.

Bons níveis giram em torno de -102dBm. Níveis menores como -105, -107 são mais raros em ambientes urbanos.


O sinal no cliente sempre será negativo. Quanto maior o sinal melhor. Tem de se tomar cuidado para não deixar o sinal excessivo, pois isso eleva o SNR.


Não existe média. Existe o que é possível fazer na combinação distancia X frequencia X equipamento X velocidade pretendida

Considere estudos aprofundados sobre MCS, desvanecimento de RF e sensibilidade de operação de rádios, para uma melhor compreensão desse quesito.

----------


## fhayashi

@*sphreak*,

Só para matar uma dúvida, o Noise já considera o sinal captado, certo? Digo, se vejo -100db e o rádio está com uma antena de 20db de ganho, significa que o noise é de -120db naquele ponto. É isso?

----------


## fhayashi

Ah, com isso, se a fonte de ruído estiver muito dentro da abertura de maiores ganhos da antena, não adiantaria eu aumentar o ganho da antena.

----------


## sphreak

> @*sphreak*,
> 
> Só para matar uma dúvida, o Noise já considera o sinal captado, certo? Digo, se vejo -100db e o rádio está com uma antena de 20db de ganho, significa que o noise é de -120db naquele ponto. É isso?


Noise nada tem a ver com sinal captado original. É como o próprio nome diz... Noise (ruido/poluição). São emissões vindas de outros rádios na mesma frequência ou até mesmo reflexão do sinal do próprio rádio.

Quanto a levar em consideração o ganho da antena no nível de ruído é complicado. Porque nem sempre e na maioria das vezes ele não é direcional e concentrado na posição da antena. Ele é geralmente lateral, traseiro, transversal. Então é sempre mais provável que o nível de ruido seja maior do seria se considerado no ganho da antena.
Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## sphreak

> Ah, com isso, se a fonte de ruído estiver muito dentro da abertura de maiores ganhos da antena, não adiantaria eu aumentar o ganho da antena.


Não porque o ruido é uma fonte de interferência. O mais correto é procurar uma faixa de frequência menos poluída ou em último caso utilizar shields. 

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## fhayashi

Valeu @*sphreak*,

Respondeu minha pergunta mesmo eu vendo que me esqueci de colocar o "?"

rsrs

----------


## Luspmais

O noise você conseguira controlar (amenizar o problema) com radome shield nas antenas e isolamento do rádio com caixas herméticas.

Melhorando o ruído, conseguirá melhores taxas de CCQ contudo mais throughput.

----------


## Luspmais

> Caixa hermética atua como isolante de RF? Nunca vi isso.


Sim, case box, uma caixa metálica ou qualquer outra caixa que dê para colocar o rádio dentro, desde que seja metalica vai isolar o radio que na maioria das vezes vem numa case plastica.

Ex: http://michigan.com.br/loja/wp-conte...rockshield.jpg



Entendeu meu jovem ?!?!

----------


## Luspmais

Kkkkkkk aí meu jovem, exemplo que usamos aqui para amenizar os ruídos...



Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## emilidani

Segue em vermelho:




> Oi pessoal sempre tenho aprendido por aqui.. agradeço a todos que sempre cooperam em passar a informação.
> Minha duvida hoje é para finalizar de vez esse assunto, uma vez que algumas pessoas informam uma coisa e outras, outra coisa.
> 
> Qual o valor médio de sinal para o cliente navegar bem ? -70 em 5.4GHz melhor que -65dBm. Isso que funciona na pratica.
> 
> Quanto menor melhor ? ou seja se o cliente esta conectando com -30 isso é melhor que -70 ? Não, quanto maior melhor. Acontece que o numero é negativo e deve interpretar o signo. -infinito>>>>zero>>>>>+infinito
> 
> O Noise Floor raramente muda.. é o ruida das antenas.. -98 é bom ou ruim ?
> Se o Noise Floor for -50 é melhor que -98 ? Quanto menor melhor . Novamente deve interpretar o signo. -50dBm significa sinal maior que -98dBm. Quando maior o Noise Floor pior a condição do link.
> ...

----------


## dalexandre

Bom dia carissimos,
Vou partilhar a minha experiencia de forma resumida e comprensiva:
- Para se ter uma boa qualidade de sinal em wireless e não só é necessario se considerar 4 factores importantes que são:
1.º Intensidade Global (Geral) do Sinal (Recomendado estar em -65 a -67) quanto menor melhor.
2.º Intensidade das polaridades (Chain0 e Chain1 entre outros) (Recomendado devem estar com diferenças de no maximo -2 a -3 de diferença ou seja Chain0 -40 Chain1 -42 a -43) quanto mais baixo melhor
3.º CCQ (Client Conexion Qualidade ou Seja Qualidade de Conexão no Cliente) (Recomendado estar no minimo 96% a 97%) quanto mais proximo de 100% melhor
4.º Noise Floor (Piso Ruido) este por sua vez é ulizado para sabermos qual o ruido garantido para se ter o melhor trafico possivel ou seja se os detlhes acima estiverem conforme o recomendado para achar o melhor ruido basta fazer a seguinte conta:
Noise Floor (-98) - intensidade globel do sinal (-65) = 33 o que significa que o SNR é de -33db isto é o minimo para um bom SNR é -25db e o maximo recomendado -50db.

----------


## emilidani

> Bom dia carissimos,
> Vou partilhar a minha experiencia de forma resumida e comprensiva:
> - Para se ter uma boa qualidade de sinal em wireless e não só é necessario se considerar 4 factores importantes que são:
> 1.º Intensidade Global (Geral) do Sinal (Recomendado estar em -65 a -67) quanto menor melhor.
> 2.º Intensidade das polaridades (Chain0 e Chain1 entre outros) (Recomendado devem estar com diferenças de no maximo -2 a -3 de diferença ou seja Chain0 -40 Chain1 -42 a -43) quanto mais baixo melhor
> 3.º CCQ (Client Conexion Qualidade ou Seja Qualidade de Conexão no Cliente) (Recomendado estar no minimo 96% a 97%) quanto mais proximo de 100% melhor
> 4.º Noise Floor (Piso Ruido) este por sua vez é ulizado para sabermos qual o ruido garantido para se ter o melhor trafico possivel ou seja se os detlhes acima estiverem conforme o recomendado para achar o melhor ruido basta fazer a seguinte conta:
> Noise Floor (-98) - intensidade globel do sinal (-65) = 33 o que significa que o SNR é de -33db isto é o minimo para um bom SNR é -25db e o maximo recomendado -50db.



O SNR não é negativo!!!! . Sempre positivo!!!

----------


## dalexandre

Exactamente é sempre positivo obrigado pela correcção.

DA

----------


## sphreak

Olá amigo @*dalexandre*. Parabéns pelo post. Só umas pequenas diretivas para galera não achar errado.




> 1.º Intensidade Global (Geral) do Sinal (Recomendado estar em -65 a -67) quanto menor melhor.



Quando você diz _quanto menor melhor_ quero crer que você está a dizer que o valor deveria ser -64, -63, -60 etc.... visualmente pode parecer menor.... mas é o contrário amigo. Neste caso quanto MAIOR melhor.

Lá no início deste post dei uma explicada sobre matemática básica e expliquei:

* -∞<0<+∞ 
**
*Então nesse caso o que você disse que _"quanto menor melhor"_ quem lê pode interpretar que um sinal de -100dBm (que é MENOR que -65dBm) seria nesse caso melhor. O que não é verdade. -100dBm seria portanto um sinal péssimo! pois -100dBm < -65dBm.

Então sinal quanto maior melhor (sem excessos) e lembrem-se números negativos é ao "contrario" dos positivos!

----------

